
Why Python [1999] by ESR - sgt
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3882
======
greenhouse_gas
It's interesting that Python is as old as Java.

Most languages either succeed by immediate take-off or fail.

Python, on the other hand, led a quite "dead" life for its first _decade_ . As
the article says, Perl and tcl were all the rage back then.

All of a sudden, in the past 15 years, its use exploded.

